# Sliding door pegboard cabinet



## NewAtWood (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is my version of the ShopNotes sliding door pegboard cabinet. Made from 1x pine. The pictures might be a little deceiving, but it is 50" tall and about 81" wide. I used the thicker 1/4" pegboard instead of 3/16" and ordered pegboard hooks from a place called wallpegstore.com (first time using their hooks, but very impressed with them so far).

Slapped a couple of coats of arm-r-seal on it and I'm considering it done, although I'm 99% sure I'm going to eventually add at least a couple of more shelves. Doors slide much easier than I expected, even when loaded down with toolsl

I did make a couple of adjustments to the plan to better fit what I wanted:

I made it 2" deeper than the plan so it would feel more like a cabinet, and so I could get some things of slightly bigger size on the shelves. 

I also added the optional hardware bin rack on the bottom. However, I made them much taller to accomodate the radio and other things I might need to plugin like the battery charger, etc (of course there is only one plugin anywhere close to my workbench). And instead of 16 slots for hardware bins, I only put in 6 spaces and made them much wider.

This was a great way to better organize my space. It was also a fun project, gave me some more practice on dados, and was just another learning experience. With every project, I get a little bit better at adjusting dimensions/changing plans to get the end product I really want. I get a little bit better at avoiding mistakes and get a little bit better at fixing the mistakes I do make.


Thanks for looking, and let me know what you think.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

It looks very functional, great job!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have the plans that I downloaded from the Wood Smith site for that same cabinet. Trouble is I haven't figured out how to modify it to fit my shed.

You did a really nice job on yours.


----------

